# UltraView for 3D?



## habibi (Jan 16, 2021)

Functionally, I don't see why not. They advertise them for hunting and for target shooting, and 3D seems to fall into either or both. Other guys here have mentioned liking them for 3D. 

If you compete, any of the scopes with a lens will move you out of the Hunter classes if that's what you currently compete in, though any slider would do that. I'm pretty sure the built-in lights aren't a rules issue, but I'm not positive.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a UV2 that I bought for 3D and didn't like it. With a lens the field of view was too narrow. I just bought a UV3XL that will have it's first trip to a 3D course this weekend. I'll let you know


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> I have a UV2 that I bought for 3D and didn't like it. With a lens the field of view was too narrow. I just bought a UV3XL that will have it's first trip to a 3D course this weekend. I'll let you know


remember, larger the scope housing , the less yardage you’ll be able to shoot due to vane clearance.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Konasteve said:


> remember, larger the scope housing , the less yardage you’ll be able to shoot due to vane clearance.


At 300+ fps I was able to shoot to 100+ yds with my 42mm scope.... I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> At 300+ fps I was able to shoot to 100+ yds with my 42mm scope.... I think I'll be fine.


Yea that should do it ….


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I just purchased UV3 for 3D although I've yet to test it out. I did opt for the regular vs XL for maximum clearance at long distance.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutcheson3135 (11 mo ago)

Been shooting the UV3XL for about 3 weeks now. No complaints so far! Running the Hunting Cartridge w/ a .010 pin. Shoot Known 40 with it so came clearance isn’t an issue being that most shots are 40yds or under.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah I see

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheadexpress (Apr 4, 2021)

Center drilled lens with fiber sucks on 3xl. Couldn't get fiber to light up good
Wrapped fiber around housing works good if you can get past the fiber dropping down to the lens


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

only down side i find is u need a large peep


----------



## Abstrakt (9 mo ago)

Using a green dot on your lens outside, the light doesn’t help in the sunlight


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

I did opt for the regular vs XL for maximum clearance at long distance.










Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------



## kas6668 (Oct 14, 2015)

yeah ima have to get my hands on one of these soon


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

For 3D I love my UV3XL but not the green fiber in the lens, hard to see outdoors in bright light. Switched to a red dot sticker that it comes with and its great in all lighting conditions. With light turned off you still see the dot through your scope and can make the shot.


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

I used the UV2 a while back, but kept coming back to the AV-41 and AV-31 scopes. Yet I have seen many at use at both TAC and MAF as well as local 3D shoots.


----------



## AZ_hunter88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Wasn’t bad but on multiple occasions couldn’t see my fiber in the sun especially on white targets switched too a shrewd optum with a light directly into the fiber rather than shining on the lens and it made a world of difference


----------



## jaklosrc (Oct 19, 2021)

Setup correctly, you shouldn't have issues with clearance. I am a 26DL V3X 70# getting a max of 285 out of the bow. Had no issues with av-41 or uv3xl shooting 100 yards top pin and 122 bottom pin. Moving down past the 100 mark I stepped back and was clearing at 131 top pin and missed with my bottom at 150. for reference my peep is up the speed nocks and im using the dovetail on 4th mark. Arrows setup using epsilon on pierce pro tour with silent knight vanes.


----------

